# snakes - my little bugger



## pwincess_nicole (Apr 25, 2009)

i got my 3 year old corn out today and was stood by the back of the fridge and the little bugger wrapped him self round the black stuff and it took me like half an hour to get him off lol


----------



## laura2481 (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi pwincess! Just thought I'd pop in and say hi- I though this was so funny and him imagining wrapped around there. I bet it was nice and warm!


----------



## pwincess_nicole (Apr 25, 2009)

yea i expect so the little bugger is back in his cage now thankgod lol


----------

